
Employers are offshoring jobs to get around US visa restrictions - yarapavan
https://qz.com/1883261/h-1b-restrictions-are-pushing-companies-to-offshore-jobs/
======
yarapavan
Link to the working NBER paper study referenced in the article -
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w27538.pdf](https://www.nber.org/papers/w27538.pdf)

